# Hoya plant



## albert (Aug 30, 2008)

Something different- Hoya plant. I love it
cheers
Albert


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2008)

I love Hoyas. If I only had a greenhouse.........


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 30, 2008)

Very beautiful! What is this one called?

:clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2008)

You're in the right place, there's hoya lovers here!


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2008)

Indeed, hoyas are pretty neat.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovely! Bet it smells great too.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 31, 2008)

Very pretty, and it's similar to the bloom on my variegated hoya.

Dot, why do you need a greenhouse to grow them? I find that mine does well in my house as long as it dries out between waterings.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

Ooo, Barbara, do you have a pix of your variegated Hoya? Have not seen one...

I grow mine in the house too...and they definitely dry out between waterings because half the time I forget to water them. LOL.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2008)

OrchidNorth said:


> Very pretty, and it's similar to the bloom on my variegated hoya.
> 
> Dot, why do you need a greenhouse to grow them? I find that mine does well in my house as long as it dries out between waterings.


Well, I have three in the house. What I meant is that if I had a greenhouse, I'd probably find myself immersed in them.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, I have three in the house. What I meant is that if I had a greenhouse, I'd probably find myself immersed in them.




Yes, I'd have the same problem. I didn't know there were so many different Hoyas; I'd love to have others but they do get kind of monstrous...


----------



## Bolero (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks perfect.


----------

